# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #8: $65,000 Stretch Goal Poll

## Eddie

*Project Update #8: $65,000 Stretch Goal Poll** For backers only* Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like

Hi Backer Community,
We just posted a poll on our website asking for your feedback regarding the $65,000 stretch goal. Please go herehttp://3dmonstr.com/stretch-65 and let us know what you'd like the stretch goal to be. We've given you three choices, and we're going to choose what the majority says. Please vote once.
We'll tally up the results at the end of tomorrow, Friday, January 10, at 5pm EST. We'll then tell you the results, and unless there's a tie, we'll have our stretch goal.
Thanks!
The 3DMonstr Team
P.S. If you'd like to make a comment on the poll, please register on our website, e-email us (info@3dmonstr.com), or send us a message on Kickstarter.

----------


## The_Critter

Well, there has been a winner announced.

The $65,000 Stretch Goal is:



> 1.) All backers who pledged or will have pledged by the end of the campaign one of the 3DMonstr printers, will receive their choice of 1-lb spool of Taulman Nylon 645, or Nylon 618, or T-glase Clear when their printer ships.
> 
> 2.) In addition, all backers who have pledged or will have pledged by the end of the campaign the $100 Price Freeze, will also receive their choice of 1-lb spool of Taulman Nylon 645, or Nylon 618, or T-glase Clear when they exercise their pledge and convert the Price Freeze into a purchase. The filament will ship with their printer.

----------


## Markum_Debreeze

Looks like they will reach the goal.  9 Days to go and only $6K to go.  I'm waiting til the end, but I'll probably back this.  Loving the build sizes  :Smile:

----------


## 3dm

We also hope you will back it, Markum :-)

Ben.

----------

